# Tropical storms/ hurricanes



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

There is some tropical weather brewing in the Gulf of Mexico which could impact me & my chickens. Have your chickens experienced this & if so what precautions did you take? Did anyone bring your chickens inside?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they're in a good, solid building then other than covering windows and fortifying doors they should be fine. Many do bring the birds indoors, either in a garage, basement in some areas, or spare room. Of course most of the people I hung with raised bantams so it was easy to find space for them.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I live right on the gulf coast and I let my girls free range during that time. If they feel comfortable I. The coop they will stay in it. If not then they are able to find roost in our trees.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow those must be some tough birds! I would be concerned about the wind blowing a tree on their house or blowing the house down. Seems the chickens could drown. Well if it looks like a hurricane is headed our way I think I will lock my 11 girls up in the barn or the garage. After the devastation of Carla, Allison, Katrina & Ike I will be relieved once the tropical season is over. No hurry to experience that nightmare with chickens at risk too!


----------

